# Goldens For Science!!!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Trying to figure out how to post youtube with just the youtube player showing so people can launch right from there.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Dang ....I have to wait till I get home from work to see these....our NetNanny refuses to let me veiw YouTube:doh:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Goldens For Science 




is this the one you were trying to post?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qwBfBugo_A

the part of the code you need for this clip is 9qwBfBugo_A


copy everything after the = post it into the message box, highlight the code then click on the youtube icon, [YOUTUBE] the code will appear here between the two [youtube] [YOUTUBE] 

the part of the code you need for this clip is 9qwBfBugo_A


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qwBfBugo_A
> 
> the part of the code you need for this clip is 9qwBfBugo_A
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly what I tried but all I see is the embeded code and not the player. When I posted it the player does not show - just the code.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I missed your original post so didn't get to see the code before you edited your post. it's working fine for me, but in the past if i've included the = in the code i just get the white screen 




 (shhh i've done this quite a few times lol)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You use everything after the equal sign. I've seen this before...awesome!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOL

Tried it both ways and viola!!! Same result!!!! LOLOLOL
I am NOT this tech challenged!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

i now see what you are doing, you are posting the entire address in between the youtube bracket thingies, all you need is this part

zlPb8vsvcoM


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

zlPb8vsvcoM paste this only into the message space then highlight it and click on the youtube icon


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is the first code:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlPb8vsvcoM

here is the second:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?vzlPb8vsvcoM


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Here is the first code:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlPb8vsvcoM
> 
> ...


this is all you need from the address bar zlPb8vsvcoM


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYY - Ok, lololol, I'm famous for making things waaaaaaaaaay more difficult then needed!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

yay, well done, I'm blonde so everything always takes twice as long to learn, lol


----------

